# Will Mercury 845GL motherboard support 512MB DDR RAM AT 333/400 MHZ



## jiteshbhimani (May 5, 2006)

Hi friends,
I got P-4, 845GL NDSMx mercury motherboard (It has both the slots for SD as well as DDR). At present i have 128 MB SD RAM at 133 MHZ. Now, i want to upgrade my RAM to 512 DDR but the problem is that in market the 512 DDR RAM is available but its frequency is 333 or 400 MHz whereas in my user manual it is written that (SUPPORT DDR UP TO 266 MHZ).
So will it be fine if i get 512 DDR @ 333 MHZ, as 266 MHZ is not available.
Will it give any error or have bad performance....or is it fine????

Awaiting ur reply...........


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 5, 2006)

No, it will not support 333/400Mhz, even if you buy DDR RAM of the same frequency. If you attach it, no harm will be done, but the RAM will not work at it's full potential. 400Mhz will run at 266Mhz, as that is the maximum frequency your board supports.


----------



## jiteshbhimani (May 5, 2006)

Hi digitized,
Thankx for reply.
So what should i do? I want to upgrade my RAM as soon as possible......so should i go for 512 DDR @ 333 MHZ because, though it won't give its full performance but it would be much better than my current RAM i.e 128 SD @ 133 MHZ.....
What do u say?


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (May 5, 2006)

512 MB @ 333 Mhz DDR would definetly give a big performance boost over 128 MB@ 133 MHz SD.


----------



## digiFriend (May 6, 2006)

there is no problem in using 400/333 mhz ddr ram, whatever speed your motherboard support, ram will work at that speed. but you have to remove your 128 mb sdram. sdram and ddr  will not work together. when you buy ddr ram stuck deal with your delear to accept your old sdram,


----------



## jiteshbhimani (May 7, 2006)

Hi,
Thankx for replying to my queries.
Atlast i got 512 DDR 400 MHZ(5 YEARS WARRANTY) for Rs. 2400 and its working fine.


----------



## inode (Jun 17, 2006)

Can ne1 guide me to a step by step method to install this 512 MB on my motherboard???

It's urgent!!


----------



## samrulez (Jun 19, 2006)

inode said:
			
		

> Can ne1 guide me to a step by step method to install this 512 MB on my motherboard???
> 
> It's urgent!!



Just plug the memory modules in the slot..and they will work


----------



## dorai_hardware (Jul 7, 2007)

I have 845GL mother board. Thinking that it will just not give its full performance , i bought it and connected to the slot. Problem is its not at all working as said and when I play music it is not able to play and structs. what could be wrong. Shall I go for two 256Mb ram. will that solve my problem.?Please give me one solution guys , its very urgent now


----------

